# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Client στην Καλλιθέα!!!

## dimitroula

Νέος client στην Καλλιθέα,κοντά στην πλατεία Κύπρου....
Κανείς κόμβος εκεί κοντά για να γίνει η σύνδεση;;;;
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!

----------


## Pater_Familias

MEW  ::

----------


## dimitroula

Αν και άργησα να απαντήσω......Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------

